
Augmented Reality Shooter - fridek
http://www.theshootar.com/
======
nthitz
Hmm, I really don't see how this could possibly work. Phones will have to be
in communication with each other to see if you hit another player and GPS
isn't that accurate. Cool concept tho.

~~~
fridek
I think it uses also a built-in compass and a central server for
communication. There is also a small bullet spread.

